# Fan speed control program or overheating laptop help



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a Gateway M-6851 Laptop running win7 x64 pro. When I bought it, I had heard about it being pretty warm. I did not think much of it, if it runs a little hot it's np.
I have determined, however, that my games that run at 60fps when the laptop is cool, run at 19 fps when it is not.
Not only does it cause problems in game, when I try and watch HD video, It laggs the video.
It seems to stay hot all the time. I installed speedfan and here is the report.

Win9x:NO 64Bit:YES GiveIO:NO SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Linked Intel 82801HB ICH8 SMBUS at $1C00
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
Scanning Intel SMBus at $1C00...
LM75 found on SMBus at $4C
Found WDC WD2500BEVS-22UST0 on AdvSMART
Found ACPI temperature (77.0C)
Found Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5550 @ 1.83GHz
End of detection
Loaded 0 events








This seems pretty bad to me, especially that 77 degrees Celsius.

I cannot control my laptop's fans in speedfan.

I was wondering, Is there any other program that can let me control fans (or fan, lol)
If not, what can I do?

My manufacturers warranty is out.
I have the "best" cooling pad (doesn't seem to help)


----------



## necrovamp (Oct 13, 2007)

That was my computer idling.....this is my computer after watching video for 20 mins.


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Umm.... in my experience, Speedfan is about the best there is for temperature monitoring/control. It's probably a motherboard limitation - many OEM's omit or limit interactive fan controls (partially to trim costs, partially to protect themselves from user-error overheating and associated warranty claims).

I have mixed thoughts. While those temperatures are absolutely higher than desired, they aren't "out of range". Intel's specs (http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA4E#) place this cpu's Thermal Spec at 100 C. While that's considered a number you do NOT want to hit, it's more or less guaranteed to work up to that number. There's always some margin of error on the reported temps (depending whether they come from the CPU or the MB), but even with a 3% margin, you're not any higher than 88C. Therefore, in my opinion, it's a safety mechanism kicking in, rather than actual hardware failure.

Don't get me wrong though - that IS high. But it's designed to handle it.

If I were you, I'd check out your BIOS settings. It's possible they are set a little aggressive. Chances are that your gateway doesn't give you much control over them, but it's worth checking. If you're not familiar with manipulating BIOS settings, find someone who is. And IF you adjust the Thermal Throttling (I can't think what they call it in the BIOS at the moment), CHECK CHECK CHECK and TEST TEST TEST before you leave it. It's never a great idea to turn it OFF, and you always run the risk of damaging the CPU or other nearby components when you mess with heat / fan controls. BUT... if you can't even watch a movie, something needs changed.

I'd suggest (if you haven't already), clean out your vents and fans thoroughly. It's best to take it to a qualified technician, but even blowing your vents out gently with "canned air" would be a start. Dust build up can be one of the biggest enemies to Notebook cooling - Dell's found that out the hard way on many warranty cases.

P.S. Be very aware that any time you mess with BIOS settings, especially related to your CPU, you risk damaging the computer irreparably. If you're not experience, do it with fear and trembling, or don't do it at all.


----------

